# The best skeg stretch



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

The best skeg run...can't wait to hit that again this year

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1hLOooJQZY


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

That looked like an awesome time. How cold is that water?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

WOW.

You guys go hard.

That's an great video. Looks like some nasty nasty mud.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I would love to go ride there ... 



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Great vid :rockn:


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Josh82 said:


> That looked like an awesome time. How cold is that water?


It was actually in August of last year so it was warm!

---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------

Thanks ya it's for sure the best area for real skeg around here


----------

